# Explain Numbers



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

You have numbers on the Score card yards, Slope and Rating. what do these numbers tell the player? No one ever told me and why should I care as a golfer?:dunno:


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

What is a "Course Rating"? 

The quick answer is that it's a single number indicating the difficulty of a golf course to an expert golfer, a "par golfer". The figure is used when calculating handicaps. 

The Course Rating is a number, close to par for the course, and is expressed with a single decimal digit. For example: If par for a course is 72, it's Course Rating might be 71.4. 

Rating values go up with difficulty. 

Actually, for any given golf course, you can expect to see three (or even more) values for the Course Rating. Each value corresponds to a different tee. 

For example: On this same course, the Course Rating for golfers who play from the men's blue tees might be 72.8. From the men's white tees, the Course Rating might be 71.0. The ladies' red tees may be rated at 73.3. 

These figures are almost always printed on the score card. 

What is a "Course Slope"? 

The quick (and overly simplistic) answer is that it's a single number indicating the difficulty of a golf course to a "bogey golfer". The figure is used when calculating handicaps. 

The Course Slope value is a two- or three-digit integer, always between 55 and 155, with 113 being the average or "standard" value. 

Slope values increase with difficulty. But there is a catch that we'll discuss shortly. 

There will be one Course Slope for each Course Rating. The blue men's tees might have a Course Slope of 123. The white men's tees: 119 and the ladies' red tees perhaps a 114. 

These figures are almost always printed on the score card in the United States. Course Slope is a creation of The United States Golf Association and has been licensed to the Royal Canadian Golf Association. Courses outside of the United States and Canada (and their protectorates) will probably not have a Slope rating. 

source: Slope & Rating Explained


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

and how they figure it?
How Slope Rating, Course Rating are Determined


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Never knew the meanings Steve so thank You.


----------



## WOLF56 (Feb 25, 2013)

Steve , 
In a club competion with the sloping h/c system ,does one player play from a different tee,due to his h/c category . ie i play of h/c14 but the other guy is h/c 3 he is a lower category . for a friendly round at some courses in europe he is permitted to play from the back tees where i have to play from a more forward tee so whats the point of a handicap .


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

in our handicapped club competitions, the players play from the tees from which they established their handicaps. We allow players over 60 to play from the forward tees, while the others play from the middle tees. But the handicaps are established from those tees. So a senior playing to a 3 from the forward tees has to play me at a 12 from the middle tees (giving me 9 strokes). now if I play a senior with a 16 from the forward tees I have to give him 4, even tho i am playing from the middle.
The club championships are scratch tournements, and we play from the same tees, IE all of us over 55 play from the middle, the young bucks play from the tips


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

In jolly old England we have Standard Scratch where you have course rating, e.g. the course I play at has a par of 72 and a Standard Scratch of 73.

Our version of Slope Rating, Competition Standard Scratch(CSS), changes on a weekly basis and is calculated from the competition results of the day. The reason it changes weekly is, mainly, because of the weather. If its a really rough, tough day the averages shot by pretty much everyone playing will rise, and fall on a easy day. This means players having a good round on an easy day don't get cut too much and then suffer unduly on a tough day.


----------

